# '66 Restoration - 20 years in the making



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi all,
Very, very long story short - My Mom had a '66 Montero Red GTO while I was growing up. I loved every minute in that car, but unfortunately, 10 years of year-round "family car" use and New England road salt/winter abuse reduced it to a rusted out mess that my folks sold for $75. (My head still hurts over that!)

I never lost my love for the GTO's, and as many young guys did, I picked up a weathered '68 HT and restored it during my senior year of high school. (see pics). Of course, like many young guys also did, I sold it when someone waved a big wad of money at me. (damn fool!) The '66 was always my favorite year (being a '66 model myself) and I vowed that one day I would have one.










Fast forward to 1999, when I had the opportunity to buy a '66 basket case with a horrible home-made paint job that was within my price range. I had just started a family and a business, so money and time were very tight, but this car was originally a 4 speed tripower (these were poached by the previous owner, though) and seem like something that I could slowly do myself. I began dismantling the car immediately and put it in my workshop. Then, everything went South.
Raising children and trying to run a business proved to be a huge challenge, and so the car sat.....and sat. No money, no time.
In 2005, I crawled underneath and realized that the rust in the floor, braces, and rockers was far worse than I originally thought. So I knew that a frame off was the only route. I worked the car free from the chassis, put it up on beams.....and there she sat for another 15 long years.




























Over the years, when money got bad, I almost sold it a number of times, but fortunately, I held out.











Finally......in 2020, with the kids older and more independent, and money being a little bit better, I knew that it was now or never. So, in April, I bit the bullet and pulled the rolling frame out of the shop. Over the course of the summer, 2020, I:
-Stripped and rust encapsulated the frame
-Installed all new:
-Suspension bushings
-Springs
-Shocks
-Steering - tie rods, links, ball joints, sway bar components
-4 wheel power disk brake conversion
-Fuel and brake lines












































Now, this spring (2021) I tackled the floor, body braces and inner rockers.


----------



## Drewm (Jul 27, 2021)

Great stuff. I am almost to the point of pulling the body off the frame of my 66, so this is very inspiring to me. Keep the updates coming. Where did you get your parts, shocks, springs, etc?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Keep at it Joe! Mine has been apart for 20 years too. Nearing the end. 
Covid has been a challenge getting some work done (favorite retired upholstery guy's family won't let him come to a customers house) but I keep at it with the little things.


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

Carefully braced everything, and slowly cut and replaced:


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

Going to set the body back onto the chassis to install the new trunk floor and braces just to make sure everything is aligned properly










Finishing up on the firewall and new seam sealer



































Now it's time to get the body back on the chassis. *NOTE: being a "one man show", I have to be very careful, especially having limited equipment. Everything is being done slowly and methodically, with support straps, extra blocks, screwed in bracing, etc.........there is NEVER a good time to get squished! Everything is done with safety in mind.....despite the dirty surroundings and low budget gear! Be SAFE everyone! 

























I am going to keep updating this as I go, but wanted to thank EVERYONE on this forum for their support, great suggestions, and experienced advice!!! You have all helped me tremendously, and I am sure that I am going to need a LOT more of that!!! In the meantime, much more extensive pics, videos, and interior part restoration can be seen on my instagram page. If you are on that platform, please check out joes1966gto 

The great community here on the GTO Forum has (and will continue to be a God-send!!). I love seeing all of your cars and the amazing work that you do. Thanks to you all. Comments, questions, and suggestions are always welcomed.


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

Drewm said:


> Great stuff. I am almost to the point of pulling the body off the frame of my 66, so this is very inspiring to me. Keep the updates coming. Where did you get your parts, shocks, springs, etc?


Thanks so much, Drew! I appreciate the comments. Keep pushing forward - even when it seems overwhelming. Everyone here has got your back.
I got most of my parts from Ames Performance Engineering in NH. They have really been the best, and they are only an hour drive from me, so I've saved some $$ by picking up the body panels and big pieces myself. They are super knowledgable and their quality seems to be the best. I've also got some good stuff from OPGI, Inline Tube, Year One and some guys in my local GTO club (Pioneer Valley GTO Association.). If you haven't joined a local club, I would highly recommend it. What part of the country are you from?


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

O52 said:


> Keep at it Joe! Mine has been apart for 20 years too. Nearing the end.
> Covid has been a challenge getting some work done (favorite retired upholstery guy's family won't let him come to a customers house) but I keep at it with the little things.


 Thanks Ed! Glad you are getting close to completion. Would love to see some pics of your progress. Seeing other cars, and how their owners go about the restoration is super inspiring and informative. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Drewm (Jul 27, 2021)

Joes1966GTO said:


> Thanks so much, Drew! I appreciate the comments. Keep pushing forward - even when it seems overwhelming. Everyone here has got your back.
> I got most of my parts from Ames Performance Engineering in NH. They have really been the best, and they are only an hour drive from me, so I've saved some $$ by picking up the body panels and big pieces myself. They are super knowledgable and their quality seems to be the best. I've also got some good stuff from OPGI, Inline Tube, Year One and some guys in my local GTO club (Pioneer Valley GTO Association.). If you haven't joined a local club, I would highly recommend it. What part of the country are you from?


Ive already spent hours looking at the Ames catalog, with an excel spreadsheet going with the parts I need. When I had my first GTO in the late 80's, I remember getting an Ames catalog in the mail. But, the car was sold in the early 90s, regrettably. Ill have to see if there is a GTO or Pontiac club near me. Im in Southeastern Pennsylvania. Thanks


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

Drewm said:


> Ive already spent hours looking at the Ames catalog, with an excel spreadsheet going with the parts I need. When I had my first GTO in the late 80's, I remember getting an Ames catalog in the mail. But, the car was sold in the early 90s, regrettably. Ill have to see if there is a GTO or Pontiac club near me. Im in Southeastern Pennsylvania. Thanks


At least youre "back in the game" Drew.
Check out these PA clubs. I'll bet you find a good fit for you. The catalog searching can be fun.....but once you start adding things up they can freak you out. For me, learning to bite off just one small piece at a time has been tough, but it working out well. 




__





GTO Association of PA


The GTO Association of PA is a Pontiac GTO car club serving members from eastern PA and northwestern NJ




www.gtopa.org






About the SVGTO







Greater Pittsburgh GTO Car Club – A Great Car in a Great City!







www.greaterpghgto.com





Our club, http://www.pvgto.com/home.html. is a really great bunch of women and men with some really FINE cars.....and lots of great advice. I think that the community and support from all of the car folks I've met have been the most rewarding. Nicest people ever.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Looks good. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

michaelfind said:


> Looks good. Keep up the good work.


Thanks Michael!!!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

When you lower the body back onto the frame there are two or three alignment holes you can use to ensure the body comes down straight. One will be on the rear bumper crossmember, next is on drivers side frame ahead of the rear wheel pickup and the third is on the drivers side frame right where it makes the inward bend between the two body mounts at the firewall. There are matching holes on the body. I think I used a short piece of 3/8" or 1/2" copper tubing. 
The factory photo shows using the body mount but it has a lot of play in the frame. 
The other three photos is from my 68. 66 should be in the same area.

Heres a thread regarding lowering a body by yourself. Alignment information is toward the end.








Initial body alignment


Once the body is ready to set back on the frame, this might make it easier, especially if your working alone. Okay, the body is sitting on the frame body support rubber bushings. Now go to the back of the car and sight down it so it looks like its sitting pretty square with tires. Put your...




www.chevelles.com


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

O52 said:


> When you lower the body back onto the frame there are two or three alignment holes you can use to ensure the body comes down straight. One will be on the rear bumper crossmember, next is on drivers side frame ahead of the rear wheel pickup and the third is on the drivers side frame right where it makes the inward bend between the two body mounts at the firewall. There are matching holes on the body. I think I used a short piece of 3/8" or 1/2" copper tubing.
> The factory photo shows using the body mount but it has a lot of play in the frame.
> The other three photos is from my 68. 66 should be in the same area.
> 
> ...


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

AWESOME!!! Looks great. Congratulations on the nearing of a long overdue GTO award. I too have lost many cherished cars to the New England salt so I can feel your pain. I still make regular trips to Conn, New Hamp, and Mass... but I built a pressure washer frame which blasts the underside of the car, afterwards. So I still get to enjoy my New England cruises.


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> AWESOME!!! Looks great. Congratulations on the nearing of a long overdue GTO award. I too have lost many cherished cars to the New England salt so I can feel your pain. I still make regular trips to Conn, New Hamp, and Mass... but I built a pressure washer frame which blasts the underside of the car, afterwards. So I still get to enjoy my New England cruises.


Very cool!! If you are ever up in Western MA (Amherst/Northampton area) let me know and I'll buy you a coffee.
A guy from our GTO club ( http://www.pvgto.com/home.html ) is sponsoring an informal car show this Saturday, since our official event was Covid-cancelled. I'm really looking forward to it since we have had so few shows and they are expecting over 100-150 cars. Hoping for good weather. Glad to know you're enjoying New England cruises. Hope to cross paths one day. Thanks for all of your help! I'll keep posting updates. Hoping to get the car on the chassis this weekend........with some new "body alignment" devices I'm making up. We'll see how this goes.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I have a bff and a step daughter in Boston, and another bff in your area. Plus family in Conn. I'll do a few fall trips, when my chances of sitting in New York traffic with a 67 GTO will be reduced.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I used an engine hoist with a Nylon strap for the rear. Knocked out the metal trunk access plugs and ran the strap through. 
For the front, a John Deer tractor worked well with a length of chain at the lower ends of the firewall. Just remember to remove the master cylinder before you do this.  

I have also seen an single engine hoist lifting the body from the interior through the four access plugs in the floor.


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

O52 said:


> I used an engine hoist with a Nylon strap for the rear. Knocked out the metal trunk access plugs and ran the strap through.
> For the front, a John Deer tractor worked well with a length of chain at the lower ends of the firewall. Just remember to remove the master cylinder before you do this.
> 
> I have also seen an single engine hoist lifting the body from the interior through the four access plugs in the floor.


I'll hopefully get this done over the weekend. Will post pics. Appreciate all the great advice.


----------



## Drewm (Jul 27, 2021)

O52 said:


> I have also seen an single engine hoist lifting the body from the interior through the four access plugs in the floor.


 This is a great idea since I have a convertible and easy access to the holes in the floor.


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

UPDATE:
Got to drop the body back down on the chassis this weekend. To keep things aligned and straight, I installed 7/16" threaded rod between the body and mounting holes. This way, everything stayed where it was supposed to. All worked without a hitch. This morning, I caught all of the bolts with minimal adjustment. NOW, it's time to redo the trunk and get started on getting rid of that "Home Depot house paint" ridiculous paint job that the previous owner did. Hmmm....I wonder what I am going to find underneath.........we'll see. 
Thanks for the advice Ed and Jimmy!! (052 and Armyadarkness)


----------



## Drewm (Jul 27, 2021)

I hope this question isnt off topic, but what size wheels did you choose? Im going to do a front disc conversion, and seems most kits prefer a minimum 15 inch wheel.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Stick with it, Joe. My '69 project spanned 25 years.

Bear


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

Drewm said:


> I hope this question isnt off topic, but what size wheels did you choose? Im going to do a front disc conversion, and seems most kits prefer a minimum 15 inch wheel.


Hey Drew,
I have 15" tires on there now because I did a 4-wheel power disk brake conversion. I just have some junkyard tires on there now, so I haven't decided on the final tire size yet. If you look around, you can see a lot of the 1st and 2nd generation GTO's with 15" tires and the stance looks awesome. When I replaced the springs, I opted for the springs specific to the convertibles, even though mines a hardtop. The convertible springs are just slightly higher a stiffer for that stance that I like. Some guys like the lowriders, which is cool, but for me, I like a more aggressive stance. This is pic is not my GTO, but illustrates the stance I'm talking about.


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

BearGFR said:


> Stick with it, Joe. My '69 project spanned 25 years.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear! Takes a long time but well worth the wait!!


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Nice that you have strong beams. I love the pictures of old cars being redone in old buildings. All my friends have the new barns and lifts they tell me to bring it over and we can do it on the lift. I dont think they want to come over and lay on the dirt floor. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Drewm (Jul 27, 2021)

Joe, did you redo your frame as a roller or did you have all the suspension off when you cleaned/painted it?


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

67ventwindow said:


> Nice that you have strong beams. I love the pictures of old cars being redone in old buildings. All my friends have the new barns and lifts they tell me to bring it over and we can do it on the lift. I dont think they want to come over and lay on the dirt floor. Keep up the good work.


Thanks so much - I very much appreciate that. Yeah, I would like a concrete floor, heated shop and lift, but it's not in the cards, so I just make do with what I have. It's getting there.....slowly.......but getting there. Thanks again. Everyone here on this forum has been super cool.


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

Drewm said:


> Joe, did you redo your frame as a roller or did you have all the suspension off when you cleaned/painted it?


Hey Drew, I took every single piece off the frame - control arms, the rear end, springs, shocks, the steering box, you name it. I also had to do a little welding repair on a few of the body-bushing holes that had some rust damage.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Drewm said:


> I hope this question isnt off topic, but what size wheels did you choose? Im going to do a front disc conversion, and seems most kits prefer a minimum 15 inch wheel.


I have American Racing 15" and I'm thinking of changing them to 17" if I can, maybe you're interested in mine?


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

8" rear 7" front, pinstripes included but I need the center caps so you can have the new AR caps that come with the new rims because I want the same style 👍


----------



## Drewm (Jul 27, 2021)

Baaad65 said:


> 8" rear 7" front, pinstripes included but I need the center caps so you can have the new AR caps that come with the new rims because I want the same style 👍


Those are sharp. I kind of have my heart set on Cragars like I had when I was a kid, but those definitely look great on your car.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I liked them because they looked like a Pontiac wheel, I would like something styled after the Rally ones in an 8" front and 9" rear like my spare I did...such a cool wheel. Well it might be a while so let me know if you change your mind 👍


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Might try a G Force cross member for trans mount, they are awesome


----------

